# Where is the Xwindows config file?



## dalpets (Apr 29, 2021)

I received messages when installing a fresh copy of 13.00 that require access to the Xwindows config file. One of those messages says if you are using X.org (which I am) then 'typically' the config file is located at /etc/X11/Xorg.conf. In one message it talks about the 'modules' line suggesting that this framework already exists in an existing Xorg.conf file. I thought initially that this was not a default file, but the preceding comments suggest otherwise.
Why can't I find it then?


----------



## mer (Apr 29, 2021)

To my understanding, latest versions of X may not need config files in /etc/X11.  There is a lot of autodetect being done now, so most files are simply hints or overrides.

/usr/local/etc/X11 is another location config is.  Look in the directory xorg.conf.d.

But what I would do is simply boot to a console (normal multi user mode), log in and type in startx.
If twm starts and everything is at the correct resolution, then "X works" (probably) and the messages can be ignored.

Depending on your hardware Intel i915kms stuff or nvidia drm-kmod may need to be updated/rebuilt before X works.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 29, 2021)

Three messages with this installation but everything seems to be working OK. So, I'm thinking they don't need to all be taken seriously & acted upon, since they are not seeing errors or misconfigurations in real time. It seems they are just offering guidance, or possibly they are outdated, in some instances. So if , as suggested, things are being autodetected in respect of the X11 configuration it does raise the question where is that happening in the system files programming.

One concerning error that kept cropping up during installation was 'Uncorrectable parity/CRC error ada0 ahcich2'. Don't know what caused that. All I know is that the ISO download was certified as OK.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 29, 2021)

dalpets said:


> One concerning error that kept cropping up during installation was 'Uncorrectable parity/CRC error ada0 ahcich2'. Don't know what caused that. All I know is that the ISO download was certified as OK.


It could be the CD/DVD-R or CD/DVD-RW media is playing up. Perhaps grab a spare usb stick, dd the .img file onto that and use that to install instead.

I never thought I would find USB images more convenient but in many ways prefer the idea of not spinning up a physical disk.


----------



## Argentum (Apr 29, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I received messages when installing a fresh copy of 13.00 that require access to the Xwindows config file. One of those messages says if you are using X.org (which I am) then 'typically' the config file is located at /etc/X11/Xorg.conf. In one message it talks about the 'modules' line suggesting that this framework already exists in an existing Xorg.conf file. I thought initially that this was not a default file, but the preceding comments suggest otherwise.
> Why can't I find it then?


It is not needed or even recommended any more. However, personally, I prefer to still have it. It improved the speed of Xorg startup and allows to add some specific configuration parameters.

See Xorg(1)


----------

